# Hello



## albrechtmyers (Feb 16, 2020)

Hey guys! This is the very first make-up forum I've joined. I hope I could learn more from everyone.  Can't wait to read more threads about make-up.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum I hope you will have a great time over here ....


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 15, 2020)

Most welcome to the community.


----------

